#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  How to download??

## Amirul Asyraf

Anybody can tell me,how to download from ifle.it..TQ

See More: How to download??

----------


## improud2b

now ifile is firecloud.io..

u go to firecloud.io and choose download..
that's al

----------


## Amirul Asyraf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

when i click the file,it shown like this..so how can i download it

----------


## improud2b

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

oh my friend..
this file u r trying to download is no longer available..
ifile must have deleted when they transform into Firecloud

so if file is available for download then it will show like above picture

click on Request download ticket..

----------


## Amirul Asyraf

ah ok..tq for your info

----------


## improud2b

it is ok

----------


## selmagis

_ifile_ is not _firecloud.io_  but _filecloud.io_

----------


## improud2b

@selmagis..
thnks for correction bro...

ye it is FILECLOUD   not firecloud..

 :Smile:

----------


## selmagis

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Encouragement:

----------

